# Suprisingly useful for trimming small components.



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

As I thought, a usefull one despite the size, or maybe because of it.
I have the little shoulder plane as well.. "Dear, isn't it time for the Lee Valley Christmas order ?"


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank´s for the rewiew

Dennis


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks for the review. I just got my LV Christmas catalog & saw the plane & have been wondering if I should get one. I think I will. I'm glad to hear that it's another example of LV not disappointing us. -SST


----------

